# Different Camera .apk



## PhiLLYBiZZLE (Jun 12, 2012)

I am running GummyNex ROM and I'm not a big fan of the stock camera app. Are there different stock camera apks that can be flashed?

Sent from my Rooted DroidX.


----------



## Misphit917 (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you tired pro capture or camera fx both are good w/ics

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## PhiLLYBiZZLE (Jun 12, 2012)

Misphit917 said:


> Have you tired pro capture or camera fx both are good w/ics
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


can't find the camera fix

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

